# Focal fp5.500 amplifier *new in box* (mine)



## fishman007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey all...trying to get this beast sold!

Thank you for looking! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=200920838924&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Not to blow up your spot but here's the last one sold:
Focal FP 5 500 Car Amplifier | eBay


----------



## fishman007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the head's up...maybe it wont sell at my price but i am open to offers on it. That one was used and didnt even have real pictures. For all we know it was a fake. I wouldnt pay $10 for something that i couldnt see was an actual item. 

Good looking out, i appreciate the info!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

There was a listing prior to this one (by the same owner) with the original pics. Didn't have the box or packaging, though in pristine condition.


----------



## fishman007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats all and good but i refuse to believe that this amp is worth no more than a POS kicker 5 channel. I guess you wont be making an offer (haha)?


----------

